# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آنکولوژی(سرطان شناسی)

## shima1372

سلام دوستان، سوالی دارم، ممنون میشم وقت گران مایتون رو چند دقیقه ای رو جواب به این سوال بزارین، دوستان من شنیدم از طریق میکروبیولوژی هم میشه شاخه زدو به آنکولوژی رسید، خب سوالم اینجاست: کسی که از این طریق آنکولوژیست شده آیا اجازه داره مطب بزنه؟ دکتر سرطان شناس بحساب میاد؟ و در مداوای بیماران سرطانی علم کافیو داره؟ یا نه، فقط اون پزشک عزیز فوق متخصص داخلی که در نحایت آنکولوژی خونده فقط اجازه مطب زدنو مداوارو داره ودکتره نه اونی که از طریق آنکولوژی رفته بالا؟
خیلی ماهین، فدا همتون

----------


## ehsan_yany

نخیر میکروبیولوژی هیچ ارتباطی با انکولوژی نداره و فقط کسی که پزشکی خونده و بعد تخصص داخلی گرفته میتونه برای فوق تخصص انکولوژی بخونه

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------

